# Bentley at 16 Weeks - Entering the "Awkward Phase"



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Time sure does fly. 16 weeks already. I don't feel a day over 12 weeks. 
How do I look? Dad says I'm entering the awkward phase, but I still get a lot of attention from the ladies whenever I go for a walk. 







For comparison, here I am at 10 weeks.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I think it's just the hair poof on their heads that makes them look awkward at that age. I think he's very handsome


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

How much does Bentley weigh now? Olivia looks so small compared to him.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Tell your dad that he's being silly - you don't look awkward at all! In fact, you look very handsome.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, I agree, he is looking awkward...you had better let me come and collect him. 

He is gorgeous. Please give him big hugs from me.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Bentley you are so handsome. I'm sure you will continue to get lots of attention from the ladies as you grow


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

And tell Bentley he looks great. Very handsome and regal.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

walexk said:


> How much does Bentley weigh now? Olivia looks so small compared to him.


Bentley weighed in at 26.8lbs today. He's a tall guy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bentley isn't awkward at all, but rather a handsome lad!


----------

